
How Defective Guns Became the Only Product That Can’t Be Recalled - smacktoward
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-02-28/how-defective-guns-became-the-only-product-that-can-t-be-recalled
======
masonic
"Taurus agreed to repair or buy back, for as much as $200, any of those models
owned by people in the U.S. and its territories—an estimated 955,796 guns,
according to the settlement. ..."

"In 2013, Taurus _stopped selling_ the nine gun models alleged to be defective
in the U.S.: the PT-111 Millennium, PT-132 Millennium, PT-138 Millennium,
PT-140 Millennium, PT-145 Millennium, PT-745 Millennium, PT-24/7, PT-609, and
PT-640."

For something that "can't be recalled", these are far more effective results
than any recall. Some people are _still_ waiting for their recalled Takata
airbags to be replaced, for example.

Bloomberg groups have spent millions against gun ownership and making
deceptive claims[0]:

[0] [http://thehill.com/opinion/campaign/375728-bloombergs-
claims...](http://thehill.com/opinion/campaign/375728-bloombergs-claims-on-
gun-control-fail-to-match-the-facts)

